# عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي



## المسوقه ام ناصر (15 نوفمبر 2013)

عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى

تعبئــــــة دبي نفس العبوه والكرتون %100
لأهل الرياض التسليم يدبيد وللمدن الاخرى عن طريق الشحن ..

السعر 65ريال فقط لكل نوع من العطور 

للطلب والإستفسار/
0551511002 _ 0569948881













عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي*


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي*

للطلب والإستفسار/
0551511002 _ 0569948881
لأهل الرياض التسليم يدبيد وللمدن الاخرى عن طريق الشحن ..
رابط المتجرلرؤية المزيدمن العروض (ماشاءالله لإقوة الابالله ).


http://souqbluebird.com/


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي*


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي*


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي*


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي*

رفـــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي*

رفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## المسوقه ام ناصر (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: عــــطــور ماركات عالميه تقليد درجة أولى تعبئة دبي بسعر خيالي*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------

